# azoo CO2 regulator



## morefirejules08 (26 Sep 2011)

i found this on ebay earlier and wondered if 1)it would fit an FE and 2) is it likely to be any good?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CO2-Press...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f0751cec4

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2011)

Hi 
That regulator is quite a good build it should be okay....
but look at this post :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=37&t=17695
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (26 Sep 2011)

thanks for the reply
will these regs fit welding co2 bottles?

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2011)

Hi
Do you mean standard welding bottles or disposable welding cylinders.
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (26 Sep 2011)

standard
cheers


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> standard
> cheers


Yea most FE and Co2 cylinders have 22mm connections.
Like this  :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CORNELIUS-KEG ... 336c20b381
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (26 Sep 2011)

cheers, just trying to keep my options open as im stuggling to find anywhere to refill co2 bottles in my area, i have only found 1 place that charges £25 on an exchange basis for 2kg bottles


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> cheers, just trying to keep my options open as im stuggling to find anywhere to refill co2 bottles in my area, i have only found 1 place that charges £25 on an exchange basis for 2kg bottles


Where do you live?
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (26 Sep 2011)

near newmarket in suffolk


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> near newmarket in suffolk


Hi this is a soft drinks company in Cambridge :arrow: J V Cambridge Ltd 
Unit 10/Granta Ter, Cambridge CB22 5FJ 
01223 844240 () ?
Sometimes they use Co2 and fill cylinders of Co2 for the pub industry as a side line.
You could give them a call.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (26 Sep 2011)

how did you find them? i have been looking online for hours!!lol


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> how did you find them? i have been looking online for hours!!lol


Hi
Im not saying the can or do but its worth a try.
Its just knowing who may deal in Co2.
I get mine filled by a small local soft drinks company.  
They fill pub cylinders also.
Another avenue to go down is Mobile Bars...they must use Co2.
hoggie


----------



## Alastair (26 Sep 2011)

I'd go for the working pressure adjustable shown in the link that was posted. I use them Nd their perfect, especially if you choose to go down the inline diffuser route or even the internal atomiser diffuser. I've recommended them to a few people


----------



## morefirejules08 (27 Sep 2011)

i have gone for the one in your link, when i posted the azoo reg i thought it was in $ not £, all i need to do now is find cheap refills, i have emailed about 10 places locally and either they dont do co2 refills or cost £25+!
im going to have a look in maidenhead aquatics tomorrow and see how much they charge to fill jbl bottles


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2011)

Maidenhead do exchange bottles 500grams is about £16.00 you got to laugh.
Your better buying Co2 Fire Extinguishers at that price.
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (27 Sep 2011)

dam it! i tried the company you suggested but they said no sadly, looks like its an FE @ £25 per fill for me then


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> dam it! i tried the company you suggested but they said no sadly, looks like its an FE @ £25 per fill for me then


That's a pity....what about asking the local pub?
Or the local car repair garage?
Maybe worth a try.
hoggie


----------



## morefirejules08 (27 Sep 2011)

just asked swmbo if we know anyone who works in a pub and bingo, she has a friend who runs one, a txt is now on the way!!


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2011)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> just asked swmbo if we know anyone who works in a pub and bingo, she has a friend who runs one, a txt is now on the way!!


Found this :arrow: Scuba Diving equipment from Mike's Dive Stores
Unit 36 Dry Drayton Industries Scotland Road Dry Drayton Cambridge Cambridgeshire CB3 8AT
T: 08702647699
http://www.mikesdivestore.com/
Worth a try.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2011)

Hi
Look down to the bottom of this page  :arrow: http://www.newmarketdivers.co.uk/equipment.php

Quote......Club members can get their cylinders filled free of charge every Friday night provided the cylinders arrive by 7.30pm. Only cylinders bearing appropriate and up to date markings showing manufacturing standard, working pressure and date of testing will be filled. Cylinders should also be labelled with a contents label.
This looks promising.
hoggie


----------



## m_attt (27 Sep 2011)

^ thats compressed air


----------



## GHNelson (28 Sep 2011)

m_attt said:
			
		

> ^ thats compressed air


Hi M_att
Do they not use Co2 as a mixture in their cylinders?....I maybe wrong  
hoggie


----------



## m_attt (28 Sep 2011)

oxygen and nitrogen i think for deeper diving, but the compressors they are on about a similar to ones your run air tools off but instead run at higher pressures and clean the air to be used in dive bottles. Use the same ones for paintball to fill the HPA tanks.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Sep 2011)

m_attt said:
			
		

> oxygen and nitrogen i think for deeper diving, but the compressors they are on about a similar to ones your run air tools off but instead run at higher pressures and clean the air to be used in dive bottles. Use the same ones for paintball to fill the HPA tanks.


Cheers  
Im sure i saw Co2 on a Diving website...nevermind. :? 
hoggie


----------

